# Sansui tube amp...



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

So I was having a conversation with my landlord the other day and casually mentioned how badly I would love to have an old tube amp. My problem is most of the decent ones are WAY out of my price range. When I told him this he said "what if I had one, how much would you pay?" I asked if he really had one and he said yes! I then asked him what he would sell it for. He said for me, he might be willing to work out a deal! I am thinking free or in exchange of repair and maintenance on some of his rental property. So my question is, has anyone had any experience with Sansui tubes before? If so what can you tell me about them?! I have no clue what I will incorporate it into, I just know that I have to have it!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

First place I searched was audiogon, but lacking a model number....


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are many Chinese Made Tube Amplifiers that are relatively inexpensive such as Jolida and many others. Depending on how well this Amp was taken care of, it might be easier to get a newer Amp that has Auto Biasing, and other good things. There are also many DIY Tube Amp Kits as well. Once you have the Model, I would check out Ebay to make sure the juice is worth the squeeze.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

I personally wouldn't buy such a old one. Sansui was a good brand at one point. I had one at one point, but the pre-amp was broken. I found that no one knew how to repair them, wanted to touch them.

I've eyed this guy before. http://www.musicdirect.com/p-12751-jolida-fx10-black.aspx 
I really have no NEED for one, but it would look sexy in the bedroom.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Given that tube amp design has changed so little I would go with it, especially at that price. Tube amps are relatively simple so if the caps need replacing its often a matter of just desoldering them and resoldering the new ones, checking the bias, and replacing tubes as needed. There are features that are missing but even Chinese amps are a lot more than the almost nothing you'd be paying for the Sansui.


----------

